# Mozart: Requiem KV 626



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Herbert von Karajan / Wilma Lipp
Mozart: Requiem KV 626 [1961 recording]

Release Date 2001
Duration01:04:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

Release Reissue Date
July 26, 2007
Label
Deutsche Grammophon
Format
CD

3 1/2 R


----------

